# First Time Stuffed Bell Peppers



## smokingscooby (Mar 26, 2009)

I am going to try to smoke some stuffed bell peppers,found some huge ones, going to use  spanish rice,with some sun dried garlic tomatoes,a little basil/pesto mix,and some mozzarella cheese. Now here is the question. How long should I smoke these for? They will be going in the smoker with some country ribs at 230*


----------



## grothe (Mar 26, 2009)

Check out this link...sounds like what you're makin:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=57570


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 26, 2009)

I personally don't use the tomatoes but I do use cooked ground meat and rice and I smoke them till the peppers get soft and look done. Since everything is precooked its kinda a matter of how done you want the peppers


----------



## smokingscooby (Mar 26, 2009)

Gene and Piney,Thanks  for your help!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  They came out great.Cut the top off then filled it and used an onion  slice  on top.


----------

